# Buildling new garage...any suggestions?



## DRWWE (Jan 19, 2004)

My ultimate garage would have room for my cars with enough space between them to open the doors completely. I really like black and white tiles. The walls would be covered with storage cabinets. There must be a fridge for beer storage and a couch to sit on while I drink my beer in between coats of wax. A TV with a satellite dish and stereo of course. The garage is a man's space so must be comfortable enough when he needs to escape from the wife. I would rather wash my car outside but I really like the idea of drains in the floor under each car. A built-in vacuum and air compressor would be nice too.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

samplemaven said:


> I would appreciate your suggestions as I am literally starting this project with a clean sheet of paper. I really don't have a need for anything as esoteric as lifts for working on the car or double decker storage, but I am considering an epoxy floor...among other things.


What do you want to do in your garage? If you really work on cars, I can't see not wanting a lift. Personally, I'd make sure the ceiling is high enough so that a lift could be added later.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

My ulitmate garage would include:

high ceilings to accomodate lift.

So much lighting I need sunglasses.

More electrical sockets than I can use.Also 220amps for compressor and welders

Outdoor compressor _ I currently live with mine inside the garage. It becomes mind numbing if you use air tools that keep the compressor running.

Cabinets, tools, and tool boxes. Set-up for optimal use and oragnization

These are the main features I feel an ultimate garage requires. Floor finishing is nice if you dont make big messes like I do.


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

cwsqbm said:


> What do you want to do in your garage? If you really work on cars, I can't see not wanting a lift. Personally, I'd make sure the ceiling is high enough so that a lift could be added later.


What I will be doing to my car is parking it and washing/waxing it. All other service needs will be performed at the dealership.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

samplemaven said:


> What I will be doing to my car is parking it and washing/waxing it. All other service needs will be performed at the dealership.


In that case

disregard most of this thread


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

KrisL said:


> In that case
> 
> disregard most of this thread


Actually, except for the suggestions of the lift and the oil change pit, most suggestions are in the category of options I am interested in.


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks everybody for the great suggestions and links. I have more or less finalized my garage plans and began construction last week. 

We will be using colored concrete and sealing the finished floor. 

We've made the garage larger than originally planned by adding a fourth bay in the nose of the garage (@ 90 degrees to the other three) that is completely separate from the other three bays. It will be used primarily as a detailing and general work area. My builder is using concrete blocks 6 feet high on all four walls in this "wash bay" to make it water resistant, and we'll have a water spigot, drain in the floor, and a heater inside this bay to keep things comfortable and convenient.

I have planned a sink, refridgerator, and freezer in the storage room next to this bay, along with a "doggie door" to give our animals a comfortable place to stay during cold weather...but without giving them any access to any of our garages (or cars). 

Above the garage, we will have a 40 x 48 storage area in the attic.


----------



## DRWWE (Jan 19, 2004)

Sounds great!

Please post some pictures when it's finished.


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

I will be gla:thumbup: d to.


----------



## M3 WRATH (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a urinal and big wash tub in a small bathroom in my garage. It's pretty sweet - I don't have to go inside to take a leak when I have been mowing or have dirty shoes. The only other thing I would suggest is not only a water spigot for hoses, but a hot water spigot as well (for cleaning various items).


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm going to have a large sink with hot and cold water in an adjoining storage room along with a spigot for my hose inside the garage. My wife suggested I get a spray wand for the wash bay as you would see in commercial car washes...I'll be checking that out.

As far as a urinal is concerned (a great idea), I won't have one, but living out in the country we have wide open spaces...not under the watchful eyes of neighbors. My brother thinks it is uncouth to "go" outside, but sometimes we _ain't got much _couth in north Georgia. The only ones watching will be my dogs.


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

High speed internet connection!! I think the mini-fridge has already been covered.


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

That's a good idea...the first time I heard it. Fortunately, we have a wireless network and the new garage is well within range of the equipment.


----------

